# Sending money to SA



## king1 (Oct 30, 2008)

It's been quite a while since my last purchase in SA, and it seems the CC charges have jumped a bunch.  Does anyone have a better"read cheaper"way to pay resort levies or Cape Escapes.  Cape now charges a 5% surcharge on CC payments.


----------



## rcshelton (Nov 4, 2008)

Based on comments I have read on this board, I recently got a Capital One Credit Card just to make out of country payments.  They do not place any surcharge on expenditures outside the US.


----------

